# Hang Seng China Enterprises Index (HSCEI): Help needed



## Chair Warmer (14 February 2015)

Hang Seng Ent. Index (HSCEI) Exchange traded. Full 50HKD per tick not mini or mm products.

The problem I have is for Friday the 13th of Feb prices. Long story short everywhere I check on the net the low was 11817 and a High of 11929 max. I got stopped above that, the daily bar on my chart has moved up from about 11775 to the actual 11817 and the high has changed three times from 11948 to 11973 to 11960 non of which match what I can find which is a high of 11929 for the day session to around 4:10pm. 

If possible could someone post two charts from a live platform, one daily for last week and one covering Friday the 13th in say a 10 minute time scale. I need to especially check the 10 minute time scale one. I don't believe I should have been stopped out. 

The one below is just a quick snippet to show what I mean. It really sc**ws up the indicators and stop placing.


----------



## steelcat (15 February 2015)

Poor honghkong is going to die,
there is nothing we can do.


hongkongese were poor farmers from china, they never really know how to do business.


----------



## SuperGlue (15 February 2015)

Note: "Price" is where my mouse cursor is ( brown)

For some reason volume doesn't appear on the daily chart.

Data is from esignal 20/15min. delay. I've included a 1min chart too.

I don't trade the HSCEI.


----------



## Pager (15 February 2015)

The high (according to the HKFE website) in the Feb contract was 11948 not 11929, so if you got a higher fill I would be asking my broker WHY and How, its exchange traded so if it was the futures contract there is no way you could have s fill higher than 11948, if you did all I Can assume is you either placed the order in the wrong contract month, or you were trading a product like CFD,s maybe?

https://www.hkex.com.hk/eng/ddp/Contract_Details.asp?PId=5


----------



## jmg86 (16 February 2015)

If you got stopped out above the high of 11948 then it was most likely during the Extended Trading hours after market close which traded as high as 11985 on Saturday morning.  What time was your fill?


----------

